# vampire theme- 07



## darkness (Sep 1, 2005)

i'll have to think about it but i think a medeival vampire theme sounds really cool


----------



## Mr. Mxyztplk (Sep 27, 2004)

If your looking for ideas of a Medeival vampire look. There is a Role-Playing Game called Vampire:The Masquerade - Dark Ages. There are several drawings that show a Medeival Vampire. Otherwise you could use large tankards for beverages and feature pieces of dried bread (Trenchers) for plates.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

No matter which era you choose, I think you will need those stone wall scene setters that are available. For that old world castle look. 

Now for medieval, you will need to rethink your basic vampire costume, but understand that your guests will more than likely go with the tried and true common vampire costume. But the decor will be classic medieval. The stone walls, natural but rich looking materials. 

More "old-world" vampire allows the common and well known classic vampire costume. You can use the stone walls and add lots of rich but more modern looking decor. The black and reds we all associate with the vampire. Because lets face it. We all generally think of vampires as classy types! So for that I would buy lots of black and red materials and make "drapes" for your doorways in your house. Think velvety, satiny, rich looking materials. You can find lots that will fit your need for $1 a yard at Walmart and discount fabric stores. 

Don't need to get crazy and do a lot of sewing if you don't want to, just use tacks to attach the fabric to the tops of doorways if you have trim and pull it to the side with cording to make it look rich. Cut to length with enough extra for "puddling" at the bottom. Nobody is going to notice if it is hemmed. Cover the coffee table and add lots of candles everywhere. If your furniture isn't quite matching the decor, you could cover it with sheets and add stretch webbing and sprinkle powder to simulate dust and neglect (who cleans when you are spending the day in the coffin and the night in search of some blood! LOL) or you could drape some of the finer fabrics in long 3 or more yard lengths to add richness. Again, no need to sew unless you want to and have time. 

You will also need service ware that fits the theme for the food. Think silver and crystal, but buy the silver plastic platters (also good for grouping candles on) and get lots of stemware from thrift stores. The stemware doesn't need to match and at $0.10 to $1 a piece you can get lots and for that matter let the guests take them home as a memento of the party. Easy fix for storage of them!

And you HAVE to have a coffin, of some kind, somewhere. Maybe just the cardboard kind that you have to assemble, but it will be a necessity. I like the idea of the food being set up in the coffin. Or a cooler set in one with all of the drinks.


----------



## gennifyr (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks!

I was planning on buying some castle wall scenesetters this year anyways, so that works.

These are the pics from last year to give you an idea of what I already have.

http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y43/jenangelcat/Halloween-06/

I also have both red and silver platters for food. I'll have to keep an eye out for appropriate stemware. I don't have a coffin so I'll get hubby on that.

Any ideas for exterior decor?

Jen


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I really enjoyed the pics, gennifyr, looks like a great party!!


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

vampire wine!! you can find it online or sometimes in local grocery stores around halloween.


----------



## gennifyr (Aug 22, 2006)

We gave away Vampire wine last year for the costume contest. Apparently it's quite tasty.


----------



## darkness (Sep 1, 2005)

i'm gonna have to get some of that, is it expensive?


----------



## gennifyr (Aug 22, 2006)

i think it was about $10 canadian, it was cheap.


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

I have been doing these Vampire Revels since the Mid-80's and I have found that it all works well.
Did the Middle ages which you seem to have ideas on..
Did Greek, where I got a bunch of cardboard tubes from behind carpet stores, painted them white and did a little highlighting in Florecent Blue spray paint. I put the tubes X-amount of space apart and draped white muslin and pinned them back to look like drapes. Used a couple of back lights and some blue bulbs to light it up....looked real sereal. Added a little puff or so with a fogger every little while...
One year we did what we called the Malkavian Vampire Revel (From the Masquerade) where the whole dang place was done in florecent colors of all available types. We painted all kinds or arcaic symbols everywhere..it was madness.
Also mixed a vampire/pirate theme once!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

*Vampire Parlor*

I am doing a Vampire Parlor this year. It is based around the story line of a famliy wedding taking place at the old home place. The groom on his way to the ceremony is running late so he decides to go into the forbidden forest(behind our house) and is killed by the Vampires. The bride has lost it and insist the wedding party attend the funeral in full wedding attire.

The funeral parlor will be set up in my living room & the Vampire Parlor in my dining room. The Vampire Party will be lively as they await their newest member who is being buried tonight. Little do they know the Bride will make sure her fiance rest in peace as she is well aware of this families history. 

I am using 2 sets of ceiling to floor red drapes that I bought years ago & never used. The table cloth will be red w/ a black web material over it. The ceilings draped in black material. I have old antique big framed pictures to hang on the wall and will use oil lamps & candles on the table. I am still picking things up to put on the table.

I am making a standing Vampire with a cape and a few props sitting at the table. I use a green light bulb in my dining room light which gives the room an errie look. You can see it in my photo albums from last year under the spell & potion room. 

The funeral parlor will be draped in grey, purple, & black bolts of material that I buy whenever I find them on sale at walmart. There will be a coffin & an organist and the bride & her bridal party. Last year we made gourmet brownies for the parents & they stood in my kitchen munching away while the kids got their candy & checked things out.

This year we are doing a gothic wedding cake. Bicarda Rum w/ the chocolate ganache I use to make truffles for my business. Its a popular wedding cake I have made for weddings I have catered in the past. 

Good luck to you with your creation!! Look forward to seeing it!!

Mistress Muffy


----------



## gennifyr (Aug 22, 2006)

that sounds awesome! i made my invites yesterday on a trial version of photoshop. now i'm thinking about doing a vampire themed scavenger hunt. any ideas for that?


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

I used Vampire wine last year at our party, about $9 a bottle, and pretty good. Also, saw a red wine named Evil at the wine warehouse. It was written backwards, really great for Halloween.


----------



## gennifyr (Aug 22, 2006)

I did up an invitation on a trial version of photoshop. I'm pretty sure this is what I'm going to go with. I had trouble wording it, I couldn't really think of what to write.

Here's how it looks at the moment;


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

Wow, gennifyr, that's great. And do you mind my asking what font that is? I picked up a greeting card last year that had a picture of a count (in a black glittered cape) holding a martini glass. I knew someday I'd use that idea as an invitation. And I like your wording. I may have to 'remember' it for next year. Now that's thinking ahead.


----------



## gennifyr (Aug 22, 2006)

thanks!

it's vampiress font and i think i got it from 1001 fonts...


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

Thank you, thank you, I'm going to look for it now!


----------



## dustee (Oct 25, 2005)

Very Nice....impressive pictures


----------



## ScardeyCat (Sep 10, 2005)

Vampire themed scavenger hunt! That's a great idea. Would you need to find things to protect yourself? -wooden stakes, garlic, something red like blood, bible etc.
Or would you have to find vampire 'things' ? -willing victims, capes, dirt from the ground for your coffin etc. 

Great pics, btw.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Lots of cool ideas! I'm going to keep a few notes for my party for next year that I want vampire themed.

Great font, too. I'm going to go look it up now.


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Muffy, could I have the recipe for the chocolate and rum cake please


----------



## Boo_Dacious (Oct 13, 2005)

This thread is FULL of fabulous ideas!

I'm borrowing every one of them and saving them for another year!!!

Really great thinking everyone!!!


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

I am also having a vampire themed party this year. I am going with black/silver/red colors. I have been buying material off the $1.00 yard table at wal-mart also. I'm making little coffins in boxes for the invites. I have been buying candalabras at auctions and yard sales (have about 20) I built a coffin out of foam for the beer and I built the crate that Dracula was sent over in. I'm trying to stick with the 1930's Bela Lugosi Dracula theme. I'm giving out Vampire movie DVD's, Vampire Wine and Vampire Candles from Dark Candles as prizes. I ordered shot glasses from DiscountMug with a vampire mouth and blood printed on them for my favors. I buy stuff all throughout the year so it doesn't hurt so bad to pay for it. My party is going to be called: Bloody Good Halloween. I will post some pics when I get more done. I hope to get more ideas from you guys on this thread!!


----------

